# North Slope Three Corners LE ELK Scouting Report



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

If you drew a Limited Entry (LE) North Slope Three Corners Bull Elk Tag, and would like some help or just want to save a few bucks on gas, I ve prepared a professional-grade scouting report on the unit. The report helped one fellow in 2008 kill a 370+ class bull near one of my trail cameras I discuss in the report.

The KSL link is:

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=6710861&cat=249

This report is a professional compilation of data and photographs to help you optimize your scouting efforts.

If you are interested in the report, either contact me through the link or PM me. I have limited sales to 5 or 6 in any given year.

_In no way, shape or form is this a guiding operation and does not violate any guiding laws and statutes of the State of Utah. _


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I remember this advertisement and the controversy it started last year. Good luck on your sales.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Interesting...


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Flyfishn247 said:


> I remember this advertisement and the controversy it started last year. Good luck on your sales.


+1000


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

This post well get good in a day or two.


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Just curious, why did this cause contraversy last year? Bad report? But a hunter new or very familiar with the area might find good info contained in the report. As long as the report is legit, a real good scouting report for 89.00 seems quite reasonable. 
just wondering what other hunters thought of this venture.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

soules2007 said:


> Just curious, why did this cause contraversy last year? Bad report? But a hunter new or very familiar with the area might find good info contained in the report. As long as the report is legit, a real good scouting report for 89.00 seems quite reasonable.
> just wondering what other hunters thought of this venture.


Probably somebody thinking that they are the only ones that know about an animal or a secret spot.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I also have a scouting report complete with pictures of big elk from the internet and random gps locations in the general area and I'll sell it for only $48.50. I will also not sell it to anyone else. :lol: 

I don't blame Jungle for trying to make some money for the effort he has put into knowing the area, however most guys would just give the information away. Just another example of people prostituting public resources for personal gain.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

toasty said:


> I also have a scouting report complete with pictures of big elk from the internet and random gps locations in the general area and I'll sell it for only $48.50. I will also not sell it to anyone else. :lol:
> 
> I don't blame Jungle for trying to make some money for the effort he has put into knowing the area, however most guys would just give the information away. *Just another example of people prostituting public resources for personal gain*.


Nope, he is selling his work and effort.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Just a little curious, I don't have time to look up all the regulations and stuff on this, but for something like this would the individual have to have a special license or pay a fee to the state in order to sell this information, kind of like hiring a guide? Anyone know a quick answer to this?


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

humpyflyguy said:


> Just a little curious, I don't have time to look up all the regulations and stuff on this, but for something like this would the individual have to have a special license or pay a fee to the state in order to sell this information, kind of like hiring a guide? Anyone know a quick answer to this?


The person is selling information and pictures about a place. As long as it is his words and his pictures he should not have a problem. If he is taking a production crew or a large group into an area to get the information, you start to get into those areas that would require a permit. If you are removing anything from the public ground a permit will be required. Leaving a trail camera is against the rules. But it is for everybody and it is the camera itself not the pictures that is the problem. If they find it they have the right to take it. If he is reproducing maps or items that are copy righted, he could have a problem.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

actually I kind of wonder how the new outfitter and guide licensing act effects this. I just briefly skimmed through the signed bill last saturday and it seems to paint the whole "guide" issue with a pretty broad brush. While it's not in effect for a little while (Jan 2010), I think that one might have to be licensed to profit from any type of information exchanged for monetary gain here shortly. And I believe, correct me if I'm mistaken, it's the exchange of money that immediately classifies it as necessary to have licensure.

_"Compensation" means anything of economic value that is paid, loaned, granted,
54 given, donated, or transferred to an outdoor guide or outfitter for or in consideration of personal
55 services, materials, or property.
56 (3) "Outdoor guide" means an individual who:
57 (a) offers to guide, lead, or assist another individual in a wildlife related activity on
58 public lands for compensation_

So I guess that it really comes down to whether or not a scouting report qualifies as assistance...


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

> So I guess that it really comes down to whether or not a scouting report qualifies as assistance...


Exactly the controversy last year, I think that is why Jungle has the signature block he has now.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

WasatchOutdoors said:


> actually I kind of wonder how the new outfitter and guide licensing act effects this. I just briefly skimmed through the signed bill last saturday and it seems to paint the whole "guide" issue with a pretty broad brush. While it's not in effect for a little while (Jan 2010), I think that one might have to be licensed to profit from any type of information exchanged for monetary gain here shortly. And I believe, correct me if I'm mistaken, it's the exchange of money that immediately classifies it as necessary to have licensure.
> 
> _"Compensation" means anything of economic value that is paid, loaned, granted,
> 54 given, donated, or transferred to an outdoor guide or outfitter for or in consideration of personal
> ...


Thank you WasatchOutdoors for pulling the regulations.

"Assistance" is taken out of context in your analysis. If taken within the context of "....guide, lead or assist.....on public lands", a reasonable interpretation of the intent of 57 (a) indicates there must be a physical presence of the guider, leader or assister in the act of hunting the animal. In other words, if someone were to pay me to set out bear baits, so you could show up when the bears were hitting the baits, that would clearly be an assist.

I ve merely written a "book report" on the area and wildlife behavior in that area. I do not point you to an animal.

When you hunt you are on your own; and if you do need my help in the field, no charge! Except after hauling that bull elk out until 2 am under moon light, you might have to spring for a supersized #10 at McDs!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you goin to set me up with a Texas huntin shack and the auto feeder so's I don't have to go far from my cooler of beer? :roll: Heaven forbid someone wouldn't want to do their own scouting. That is more than half the fun. Give the advice for free, or point them in the right direction. Don't try to profit from it. :shock:


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

horsesma said:


> Are you goin to set me up with a Texas huntin shack and the auto feeder so's I don't have to go far from my cooler of beer? :roll: Heaven forbid someone wouldn't want to do their own scouting. That is more than half the fun. Give the advice for free, or point them in the right direction. Don't try to profit from it. :shock:


Nope, no feeders, salt licks, c'meer elk, or other such baiting. That would be a violation of Utahs new guiding laws.

The report is only a report; a biological snapshot of elk in the area and how they interract with the terrain and pressure. My customers still do their own scouting. My report only helps them focus their efforts. And that one individual killed a 370 when there was little to no time to scout. This person is in a line of work such that they could not get away and needed the report.

And if I pull up next to someone while hunting, and they need my help, I give freely. However, I put in so much time and money into the report, I felt I had to charge something. And I see this as no different than other media which are not free.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

WasatchOutdoors said:


> actually I kind of wonder how the new outfitter and guide licensing act effects this. I just briefly skimmed through the signed bill last saturday and it seems to paint the whole "guide" issue with a pretty broad brush. While it's not in effect for a little while (Jan 2010), I think that one might have to be licensed to profit from any type of information exchanged for monetary gain here shortly. And I believe, correct me if I'm mistaken, it's the exchange of money that immediately classifies it as necessary to have licensure.
> 
> _"Compensation" means anything of economic value that is paid, loaned, granted,
> 54 given, donated, or transferred to an outdoor guide or outfitter for or in consideration of personal
> ...


Nope.

It's a compilation of reports on an area. Not assisting in a wildlife activity _ON_ public lands for compensation.

Argue till you're blue in the face. If you want it, buy it, if you don't, don't. it ain't no big thang.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't understand what the big deal is...the guy busted his butt to obtain some good info and is looking for a way to be compensated. Good for you, that is capitolism at its best. When I draw that unit a $100 is cheap for a little extra information. If you don't like it...don't buy it. Geez where did all the internet lawyers come from... :roll:


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

No big deal but I guess since someone else is doing this I might as well get my gas money paid for too. I have been scouting every region of the state pretty hard for the last eight years, I have covered all the public land from logan down to saint george and I know where all the game is hanging out in every region. I have game trails, eating habits, and sleeping habits down to the second on pretty much every where. If anyone is interested in a short report that will put them right in bedding area of a nice buck I will be willing to divulge that report for a low fee of $75.00 per region, and for you archery hunters who can hunt statewide I will be willing to cut a deal at $125.00 total. I am a archery hunter but this year I decided to go with rifle so no secret spots for the southeastern unit this year. Also, no information on the limited areas because I have been focusing on a elk tag and not worried about a limited deer, still no luck on the elk though. One of these years I will get it and then will start on the limited deer units. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: -_O- -_O- -()/- -~|- *()* :rotfl:


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

humpyflyguy said:


> No big deal but I guess since someone else is doing this I might as well get my gas money paid for too. I have been scouting every region of the state pretty hard for the last eight years, I have covered all the public land from logan down to saint george and I know where all the game is hanging out in every region. I have game trails, eating habits, and sleeping habits down to the second on pretty much every where. If anyone is interested in a short report that will put them right in bedding area of a nice buck I will be willing to divulge that report for a low fee of $75.00 per region, and for you archery hunters who can hunt statewide I will be willing to cut a deal at $125.00 total. I am a archery hunter but this year I decided to go with rifle so no secret spots for the southeastern unit this year. Also, no information on the limited areas because I have been focusing on a elk tag and not worried about a limited deer, still no luck on the elk though. One of these years I will get it and then will start on the limited deer units. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: -_O- -_O- -()/- -~|- *()* :rotfl:


Sounds good. I am interested. Let me see the Table of Contents for your NorthEastern region report on Mule Deer.


----------

